# IASCA/DBDRA event 1/30/16 Sacramento CA



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sub'd


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

Is this primarily an SPL event, or are you expecting a good turnout for SQ as well?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

It is an all day event, the later 2/3 is majority SPL/Bassheads. 10-1 is just SQ. I am not sure on who will be turning out but, I hope there is some.


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll be there to compete in SQ. This would be my first IASCA event. Do I need to sign up for an IASCA membership prior to the event?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

SQBimmer said:


> I'll be there to compete in SQ. This would be my first IASCA event. Do I need to sign up for an IASCA membership prior to the event?


It is recommended but, not required. IASCA's judging sheet is electronic via an ipad/iphone. So once the judge is done judging the scores are uploaded to IASCA and an electronic copy is sent to you via email as well.


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

Bump it up to an awesome event. First IASCA event for this year in Cali. Come check it out. SQ will take place from 10am-1pm and the remainder of the day will be for SPL.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

looking at ways to come up and check this out, I can honestly say I've never been to an iasca show lol.


----------

